# New Autotrail.



## sennen523

[We ordered a new Autotrail Cheyenne 696 on 25th October and still have no idea on the delivery date. Has anyone got an Autotrail on order and in a similar situation?
Thanks. :evil:


----------



## Tucano

Two weeks ago when we were wanting to order a new Autotrail we were given delivery dates of June as the earliest. We decided then to buy a new model that was sitting on the forecourt, Hi Line as opposed to the Low line I would have preferred but my wife is happy, VERY.
Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction. Don't know what model you are after, we get the Apache on Friday, but at the moment I am in semi heated discussion with the Autotrail technical dept over their deliberate ommission of a spare wheel, they say it is a matter to take up with Fiat.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## sennen523

Hello Norman, thanks for your post. We have ordered a Cheyenne 696 Low-line, Low bed. I am aware of the spare wheel problem and would deffinitely want one. Autotrails 2007 new brochure, specifically states that with my model, this isn't even an option. There is going to be a confrontation with my dealer and Autotrail. How is your Apache?
Regards.
Al.


----------



## 95531

Hello sennen 523 and Norman,we ordered a cheyenne 840 several months ago(for collection on March first),I spoke to my dealers rep yesterday and he is of the opinion that our van is on track,adding that if it was not so he would ring me back,no phone call so far,fingers crossed (I trust him completely :roll: ).Sennen 523,I should think that your van would be at the delivery stage,or very near it,I am sure that Autotrail build the single axle vans first,then set up for the tag axle,so if my van is on track your van should be at the completion stage.
As for the spare wheel issue,it's a disgraceful situation,fifty grand plus for a motorhome that does not have a spare wheel! this applies to all the sevel cabs,but dont worry,those nice folk at Fiat will be supplying us all with puncture repair kits,wonder when they will tell us what they have in mind for anyone who suffers a blow out on 'La Peripherique' in the Friday evening rush hour/hours.regards,paddywhack.


----------



## RainDancer

Hello sennen523 & TUCANO

Welcome to the world of Autotrailers. Bit of info for you, if you can find out the build number of your van. Autotrail should be able to tell you where it is on the line. I hope you both enjoy yours as much as I do. By the way I was waiting 11 months for my 840 after ordering it. Hope to see you on a rally field sometime.


----------



## bikemad99

I am thinking of leaving my spare wheel off,and would like to know the best puncture repair method for motorhome tyres. I have spent the last 20yrs motorbiking around Europe,so am not used to having a spare wheel.
Also,in about 25yrs driving coaches & trucks,we never carried spare wheels.Probably too old,weak and definately idle to change a wheel anyway.

Reg.


----------



## cabby

does this mean that the number of vehicles ordered is higher than expected, will they rush through some of the vans.I would go over mine with a very fine tooth combe, before i parted with my money.on delivery.
Maybe you can twist the dealers arm for a couple of extras to compensate.
my reasoning is "dont ask dont get".
hope you get plenty of enjoyment from the new van.
cabby.


----------



## sennen523

Thanks Cabby, Good idea to try and get extras to compensate! I will be spending some considerable time in checking the van, It is alot of money.
This is my first van, what is the best way to start off with Calor gas bottles or does the dealer supply?
Thanks again.


----------



## cabby

the dealer will supply you with a hook up cable and a handshake.count your fingers after, :lol: :lol: 
you will have to pay for the gas bottles and am not sure if it comes with regulater, but expect one of us will know.you want the red bottles not the blue.I always suggest to buyers that they should try and get a gas tank instead of bottles when ordering and twist the dealers arms over cost.It might pay you to phone up your dealer and suggest that they get this fitted at their expence as compensation and then haggle over your percentage towards cost when they ask you to contribute.the idea of a tank is it can be filled almost anywhere and at lower cost.depends on how much you use and keep the van for.
ask the dealer for a decent length blue hosepipe as well.10m.
Please ask for help on this site as there is a wealth of information available.
good luck 
cabby.


----------



## 99459

I took delivery of my cheyenne 840 on 1st november, I had a spare wheel, this is my 3rd motorhome and they always came with a spare wheel


russ


----------



## 102001

*autotrail waiting time*

i ordered a new chieftain low line at shepton mallet and was told june delivery i had a letter off chelstons today stating that they were expecting the vehicle to be delivered to them late may


----------



## Snelly

When im back at work next week i'll go round the corner and shout over the fence and tell em to build faster...


----------



## Tucano

russwoo,
agreed, they used to supply spare wheels but definitely do not now.

sennen 523,
got my dealer to fit a gaslow system for "free". After finding out that their "free" upgrade to a status 530 aerial was already part of the standard package I asked for an additional lap belt for free, got it. Still talking to their tech dept about the spare wheel issue. e-mail Dave Thomas, [email protected] maybe the message will get through if we all have a moan at the same time although so far he has told me it is a matter between myself and Fiat. Will be ringing our dealer tommorrow asking about the jack, according to Autotrail I should have one of those !!

Fun and games, regards,
Norman


----------



## rogerandsandra

Hi all
We ordered our Auto-trail Cheiftain G in September and were told delivery would be March. We visited the Auto-trail factory  and were told they build 15 of each model at one time according to orders. Roger took a sneak look at one of the build sheets and our model was being built in December and February. Will call and find out if on track.
This is our first motorhome so we are like children waiting for father chrismas (well I am any way...)

Sandra


----------



## 2kias

We waited months for our first caravan and said we would never order again and haven't. We always look on the net to find what we want and go and buy it.
We searched for our Autotrail last November and found 3. Drove to the nearest dealer and collected the vehicle 10 days later.
Have a search to see if you can find what you want before you order as delivery dates are usually wrong particularly if it's British!


----------



## peedee

TUCANO said:


> We decided then to buy a new model that was sitting on the forecourt, Hi Line as opposed to the Low line I would have preferred but my wife is happy, VERY.
> Norman


I think you will find the Hi line far more flexible and practical that the Lo line.
The Lo line might look sleeker but I find the flexiblity of a Hi line invaluable. It gives you a very large storage area or an extra bed if you should ever require it. Great for just bundling the bedding in if you don't have the fixed bed model.

Is this lack of a spare wheel related to Fiats new chassis or is it just an AT thing?

peedee


----------



## Tucano

Peedee,
It is a Fiat thing, haven't had time to take it up with them yet. 
Norman


----------



## peedee

Thanks, Must be bad move on their part then. I wouldn't consider any vehicle without a spare wheel of some sort. Aren't there penalties from some of the resuce organisations if you call them for punctures and have no spare wheel?
I have certainly read this somewhere in someones blurb, perhaps even travel insurance?

peedee


----------



## 2kias

Just spoken to our dealers who are fitting a tow bar on ours and are having to remove my spare wheel. They say that all the motorhomes are coming without a spare wheel. I asked if this was legal and apparently it is as long as the kit is provided to blow up the tyre with the puncture. As he is an ex tyre fitter he says that if a tyre once has a puncture it should be replaced.
His attitude is that he would not want to change a wheel on a motorhome by the side of the road. Rather get the experts in to do it. He has a point!

Our small Kia Picanto doesn't have a spare wheel. Having said that, in 48 years of motoring I have never had a puncture and had to use a spare wheel!!!!!!
It's all extra weight.


----------



## peedee

You have been very, very lucky then. I have drifted off topic here but think it is worth starting another thread on this one.

peedee


----------



## 2kias

Hi peedee

Yes I suppose I have been lucky. (Tempting fate?)


----------



## tandem

*AutoTrail*

I have been told today the Autotrail I was expecting 1st March will now be nearer 1st April. Shortage of Fiats given as the reason.


----------



## rogerandsandra

Hello all
Roger contacted our dealer yesterday and he is expecting our Chieftain on 16th March and gave us a build number. He wants to keep it for 5 working days to check it out. 
I have asked my bro - nice man, very very nice man (A.A.) about no spare wheel, and he told me that the majority of new cars are now only supplied with a puncture repair kit. It does not affect your membership just an inconvenience to the man called out as he has to take your punctured wheel and find someone to repair it, if possible. Im sure, in time the motoring organizations will find this a great inconvenience and start objecting


----------



## 102001

*autotrail*

everybodys complaining about autotrail but what you've got to realise is if the autotrails so bad why is their sutch a waiting list and why are so many people waiting the 5 months for delivery all motorhome manufactures are in it for one thing and that is profit. when i ordered my new motorhome i offered up front payment for a discount and was told why would we want to give you discount when we have a five month waiting list for delivery due to the product being so popular so the same as all the other people waiting i paid the price


----------



## Tucano

gjc,

I started this subject, which became so interesting that someone, peejay maybe, made it into another thread about Fiat new chassis no spare wheel.
I did not complain about Autotrail, simply brought the matter to the attention of anyone who may have an interest, that being one of the aims of this forum I thought.
I agree that that if you don't like one manufacturer then take your cash elsewhere.
We liked their product but not the idea of no spare wheel so we did the obvious, bought a spare, and peace of mind, cost £191 but still like Autotrail. 
Just got to get the other four wheels turning now,
Regards
Norman


----------



## 2kias

I agree with Norman it does seem like people are complaining about Auto Trail particularly the lack of a spare wheel. It is a Fiat problem and not Auto Trails. Just buy one.
As has been said the waiting list is due to the popularity so they can't be that bad. We didn't get a discount on ours either just paid the price as it was what we wanted.
If you are having to wait try looking around the dealers stock. There are at least 4 different models at our dealers and they obviously get priority as they have ordered their stock in last year. We will always buy off the forecourt from somewhere.


----------



## arrow2

We ordered our Apache in May 05, took delivery in November 05 - 6 months seem to be par for the course. Delighted with it! Few early day teething problems, quickly fixed and our dealer, Marquis, gave a good discount for cash and threw in lots of goodies - 2 gas bottles, rear stays, hose, hook up cable etc.

Would definitely buy another one - just need to plan for long delivery times.

Kevin


----------



## peedee

When you are getting your first motorhome it is a pain  
But if you a exchanging, its so bad  

peedee


----------



## putties

Had an e mail today from Autotrail indicating that the new dakota (2007) should be running of the production line for around March due to a problem receiving the heavy duty chasis from fiat

Putties


----------



## bkjk

hi just to let u know we ordered our 696g last Feb 2006 still not delivered. this will be our 4th autotrail so i am sure it will be worth waiting for great vans, just come back from the NEC and been given delivery date 1st week in april


----------



## putties

I like so many is anticipating the new toy only to be met at the show with a response from an autotrail rep of "Autotrail are normally late with deliveries" and "This is the final showroom motorhome you will be receiving" and then within an hour " this is still the prototype from October and changes are being made in the factory to the finished model". I made a point in a previuos thread that the manufacturers sometimes have a duty to be honest when we spend honest earned money with them.

Still unsure on the finished model I have ordered??????

Putties


----------



## Lizziec

If you have a puncture you will probably have to call out your breakdown service because you probably won't be able to jack up your motorhome
anyway!!

Also I am sure your Autotrail will be worth waiting for.


----------



## 103200

*new forum member*

Good Afternoon Everyone, i'm new to this forum having just joined today.My username is Jelvis. If you are wondering why Jelvis, this is my son's stage name when he does his Elvis Tribute Shows and his name is Jamie. I am 45 and married with 4 kids aged 16 down to 9, but that's enough with boring You. I am taking delivery of a new autotrail 700 se hi-line on Tuesday next from Brownhills Cannock. I wonder if any of you could help me regarding what to look out for prior to exchanging monies being a first time buyer. I have downloaded the MHF Checklist, but wonder if there is anything else I should be aware of. Any help would be appreciated. I will apologise beforehand if I don't reply straight away to anyone who answers, as I find it difficult to get on to the computer as the kids hog it most of the time. Many Thanks


----------



## wakk44

hi Jelvis and welcome to MHF,

I think you have 2 threads here,one for introductions and one for your new Auototrail,anyway congrats on choosing a lovely van.As regards payment a bankers draft should be ok,although I paid for mine with a debit card!! 

Before accepting delivery and parting with your money insist that everything inside the van is explained to you,even better would be a demonstration by a salesman of all the appliances and controls.

When you get it home and have finished playing with your new toy,read through all the instruction manuals,it could save you problems in the future.

Steve


----------



## 103200

*New Autotrail*

Thanks Steve for this information and I do apologise for sending 2 threads. I'm not a regular computer user as you will no doubt see in time :lol: :lol: In sending my first post I forgot to mention my name, it's Craig by the way. I will keep You up to date with the new motorhome and look forward to speaking to You. I'm off to post an introduction now. Thanks again Craig


----------



## 95531

Our Cheyenne 840 is now estimated for delivery to Brownhills (Cannock) on 13th of this month,we are hoping to get our hands on it by 16/17th,ah well,only three weeks late.Has any one else got the 840 on the new Fiat x250 chassis?


----------



## 103200

*New Motorhome*

Hi its jelvis, now where do i start. went to brownhills cannock last tuesday to pick up our new autotrail apache 700 se hi - line. I was met by the salesman who then handed me over to another member of staff, who was going to give me a run through of all the vehicle.  I had taken with me the MHF check list which came in quite handy being a first time buyer. This handover took around about two and a half hours and was done really well I thought, very informative( its just too much to take in all at once ). The only thing I picked brownhills up on was the window on the front dinette side had some faint sratches on. I pointed this out and the service/technicians tried to smooth out the problem but unfortunately this did not work. It did make a bit of a difference but as I said to the salesman, if you buy something new you don't expect anything wrong with it. So after saying that I ended up having a second leisure battery,which isn't supplied with this model, leads and a full tank of diesel to cover this slight inconvenience. It was a dream to drive back home with the new 130 bhp 6 gear engine. The only thing I am trying to take in is all the different manuals that need to be digested before our first family outing(I think there should be a new GCSE just for novice motorhome owners lol ), this will be during the Easter school holidays. Anyway enough from me, I will speak to you all when the maiden voyage is over.  Craig


----------



## wakk44

hi Craig,

glad you like your new motorhome,hope you have some great trips in it,

do read all the instruction manuals-it could save you problems in the future,we bought our Autotrail last June and I still occasionally read through them and usually find something new that I have missed.

Steve


----------



## 103200

*New Motorhome*

Thanks Steve for your help prior to us buying our motorhome. When the salesman came over with his briefcase to seal the deal, I thought that he was going to pull out a few papers for me to sign, but then he told me that the briefcase was mine :? He then explained that all the manuals,warranties etc were inside it. I'm just glad that I didn't have to read them before I got home or I'd still be in Cannock lol,lol. We are hoping to go on a short break during the Easter holidays. If you have any suggestions for good sites down the south of Wales or just over the bridge into England I'd be grateful. Where do you go? or do You travel around the Country. It would be nice to meet up one day. anyway Thanks again, speak to You soon Craig& Angela


----------



## wakk44

Hi Craig & Angela,

The fun starts now you have got your new van,I am sure you will have some great times in it.All the manuals and instructions can be a bit daunting-there is a lot of equipment in a modern motorhome but keep trawling through it all,it could save you some time in the future.

We are termed as weekenders I suppose,and are restricted to holidays when the schools are off as we have a 13 year old son who still enjoys coming with us  .We try to attend some of the MHF rallies as well as our 2 weeks away in July when we will join the mass exodus down the M5 to Cornwall,we are also going up to Northumberland at easter,combining visiting relatives in Whitley Bay and touring round the north east coast.

We only bought our van last June after 20 years of caravanning but have took to it like a duck to water-I only wish we had done it sooner,it is so much easier than hitching up,fetching water,putting up the awning in a gale,although I have to say we did have some wonderful times in the caravan.

I would recommend going on a rally with MHF,you will made very welcome and meet a lot of friendly strangers who can offer lots of help and advice,why don't you check the rallies page and book for one,I guarantee you will enjoy it.

Steve


----------



## 103200

*New Autotrail*

Hi Steve & Everyone else on the forum. Well We as a family have just got back from our maiden voyage. We stayed at Happy Valley in sunny Porthcawl where friends of ours have a static caravan. Due to it being school holidays the park was pretty full, and on booking I was told there was only room in the car park, with no electric hookup.   Non the less we went for it. On arrival we were pleasantly surprised to find that a hookup had been found  . Later we found out from our friends that the owners of the park go to the Elvies Festival that our son sings at, and were fans of his, ( so that was where the hookup came in ) brilliant. Such a relief as we only had the one leisure battery ( still waiting for our second one from Brownhills Cannock :x ). Anyway to get back on track, I levelled the caravan and put the corner steadies down, hooked up and was pretty chuffed I got all that right . We had a very enjoyable five days there, the only thing I MUST read up on again is the pumping system for the water, everything else ( touch wood ) seemed to be working ok . I hope your Easter Holiday Trips go well, and We as a family will try and catch up with You somewhere along the way when my Father-in-law goes into respite care during the Summertime. We are definately hooked, and will use our motorhome as often as we can. Anyway I hope You all don't think I've written too much, it's just so exciting to keep to ourselves. Take care Everyone & speak to You soon, Craig, Angela & Family.


----------



## 104681

*autotrail delivery problems*


I ordered an Apache 643 hi line at the nec show last October thru Brownhills.Delivery was due 1 march (this year). Put back to May because they said they could not get ducato chassis. reason given was German builders were getting available stock due to a vat increase?This put our delivery date back 2 months. New delivery date arrived , still no van. Problem now we are told bis there are 140 yes 140 vans in pre delivery inspection at Autotrail. When I asked if my van was anyway near head of queue told it was at the end, only just been built. This means there must be another 138 of us elsewhwere in the uk waiting for delivery.I asked the dealer to arrange for a visit to the factory to actually see if my van exists and guess what they have not fitted the interior I asked for. I really wonder if the van has even been built because you cannot believe the information that you are given. Now I am told they are not planning to build any more Apaches until 2008 models come out.
I have now cancelled the order after waiting 7 months and sent a letter to Nick Page Chief Exec at Brownhills. Dont hold your breath there either because they dont come out of this very well either. When you call the person you want to speak to is in meetings away or with someone. I have been waiting 3 days for Mr Page to call me.Frankly the service from Autotrail is a disgrace and Brownhills never once rang to give any updates on the lack of progress.I am told Autotrails are a good product and are worth waiting for , do you agree?
It seems the attitude at Autotrail is we will build your van when we feel like it and it will take as long as it will take.The only thing that will make them change is people cancelling orders and taking their valuable business elsewhere.If you are one of the 138 call now. Maybe if everyone complaine more something might happen.My wife and I are now wondering if it is worth the hassle , maybe we will buy a holiday home instead.I will keep you posted on feedback regarding what Brownhills response is , if we ever get one.
geronimo


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi Geronimo and welcome

That's a really sad story, you must be totally frustrated. Goodness only knows why but the motorhome industry seems to be hell bent on shooting itself in the foot either with late deliveries, shoddy quality or both.

Cancelling your order might have been a drastic step but I guess it might just have made you feel better - just hope it's had some effect at the other end with the dealer and manufactuer.

Just a suggestion, but if you could find a nearly-new second hand 'van that took your fancy at least you'd know you'd be able to get your hands on it pretty much there and then. With a bit of luck any teething troubles would have been sorted too.

Hope you have better luck with your next hoice.


----------



## kennyboy

Hi Geronimo

Well I think you did the right thing by cancelling your order. It might be the only way for Autotrail to take any notice of their customers.
Wish we had done the same thing with our Grand Frontier. It was over 4 months late and we have had so many problems with it. At the present, it is back at the factory waiting for more repairs and nobody seems to know when it will be ready. That's Autotrail for you. They used to be good (we had 2 other Autotrail motorhomes and they were both fine).

Ken


----------



## 88919

we had the same problem 2 yrs ago we ordered an autotrail from brownhils at the NEC in Feb 2005 and were told delivery would be end of may beginning of june. we were obviously very green at the time because we soon realised that this would never have been possible. We had paid a deposit of 2500 which we were assured could be refunded if we changed our mind. We contacted Brownhills in April regarding another matter and just queried the delivery date whilst on the phone, only to be told there was a delay and it probably wouldn't be ready until September.
We then contacted other dealers and bought the same van for a better deal overall than Brownhills were giving. I have to say that when we contacted Brownhills about the refund of the deposit they acted very promptly they offered us a loan of a van for our holiday and when we declined they apologised for the problems and immediately credited the deposit back to my card.


----------



## 104681

*autotrail deliveries*



Hi to you all,
thanks for the replies to my rant about Autotrail.As ftb's we are keen to start our new hobby before this Summer is over.Here's my update as we have made a lot of progress today.
When we ordered our van at the NEC last October we were dealt with by Shaun Gallagher of Brownhills who was working for their North East branch at the time but was then promoted and moved to Cannock. We are on holiday this week and spent the weekend in London ( minus 1 van) . On the way back to Manchester we decided to call in to Cannock on the spur of the moment to see if Shaun had been able to resolve anything with Autotrail.No such luck, its over two weeks now since we found out the problem with the wrong interior but we still have not been able to find out if they would be able to rectify the problem and in what timescale.If it takes more than 2 weeks for Autotrail to come up with a proposal God knows how long the work will take.Guess what , Autotrail are on a factory shut down this week so its all totally frustrating.Taking your advice we decided to find another model from stock if possible.
We arrived at 5.15pm and although Brownhills normally close at 6.00pm he stayed until 7.45 patiently showing different options from stock. As we had still not decided and had not eaten he took us for a quick drink and a meal. When we said that we would drive back down from Manchester to Cannock today to spend some more time looking around and to have a few test drives he offerred to pay for a room in a nearby hotel for the night which we accepted. 
We have spent the day with him looking at various models and we eventually decided to buy a Swift Bolero 630EK.Its completely different from the Apache but looks a good quality van and seems ideal for my wife and I.Apparently Cannock alone are waiting for delivery of over 30 Autotrails for customers so we are convinced we have made the right decision.
Well done to Shaun Gallagher of Brownhills for service above and beyond.
Any one out there got a new Bolero,please tell me they are ok!

Regards to you all
Geronimo


----------

